# Rock panels



## Darb (Aug 22, 2009)

I have lots of molds from rock cliffs that I use at work but never used one in a fish tank. I just use a GFRC conceret in the mold let it set for 24hrs then demold stain then done. Maybe I could start to sell them what do you think?


----------



## Darb (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh ya there about 1" thick could make them a 1/2" thick and about 3 pounds a sqft.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you can get past the question of potential for leaching of the concrete or stain and make them at the right price, there should be a market. For my purpose, I would ask for more openings,etc. to provide caves. Economics of price vs. time and material will be a big question. Good luck with the idea, though. There seems to be a market for backgrounds at the right price. :thumb:


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I disagree with adding openings, ever netted a smart fish? Otherwise those look fantastic. Get standard tank specs and start production. :thumb: 
oh yeah and


> If you can get past the question of potential for leaching of the concrete or stain


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Real nice look.
I think the shipping would kill your idea. Breakage, scuffing, etc.
Put it up on ebay, see what happens.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I think they look good enough to sell... the problems would be:

A.) Logistics... shipping, etc...
A1.) packaging
B.) Leaching
C.) Proper sizing
D.) The fact that most people have to have a background that is several pieces because of the 
center support brace in their tanks.

I would buy one if they were priced right.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

there is a site http://www.fauxrock.com/products/faux-r ... anels1.php that sells what you are asking about... they are fake rock, so they are light weight, but i was/am interested in buying one of there's to try on like a small tank, to see what happens to water parameters, etc... being that yours will be full concrete, and sink, i think is a plus, but the weight to ship will be the killer i think...
great idea, and very nice looking, but unless you can get the market around you, might not be worth it...

but that is what i want to do if i make my own BG some day...

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Darb (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your input I'll have to do some tests and see how light I can make them maybe sell them.


----------

